# what happens when I have way too much time on my hands



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I had nothing to do this afternoon so I started sketching! Several hours later this is what appeared on the paper. I haven't done a nice finished pony drawing in a loooong time. I need to start working a little bigger though. It's hard to get detailed on an 8.5x11 piece of printer paper


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Super nice I love the highlights!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

That is really good!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

great job


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

you sure have done a great job! if you were ever to be bored again and wanted to draw a horse - i certainly would send you some snaps of my horse  xxx


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love it!!!


----------



## Karolyne (Jul 31, 2011)

I love how artsy horse people can be! You did a really great job, beautiful shading and highlights.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

That's awesome! Good job! I wish I could draw:lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is just wonderful! I love the sketchy quality, yet the horse literally shines!


----------



## horseeyfarmgrl16 (May 29, 2011)

wow. thats amazing. makes me wish i could draw. i cant even draw a STICK horse lol


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Thyme said:


> Super nice I love the highlights!


X2!

Wess


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

wow really cool! i really wish i could do that!!!! xx


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow you call that a "sketch" haha that is amazing!


----------

